# Tiagra components - How good are they?



## T-20 (Aug 7, 2014)

Hey Guys!

The 105 stuff from Shimano has the reputation for being the best value for money.

But are Tiagra components really noticably worse when it comes to shifting performance?

I know a lot of you are propably running Tiagra components on your winter bikes


What ya think?

I'd imagine they shift just fine.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

They are fine and work really well. 
People always sugest to you what they think you should have. 105 is good and you get 11 speed and all but Tiagra works really well and will last a very long time. Properly set up it will shift very well also. 

If it gets you out riding, it's a good value.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

It's kind of like comparing at a swatch and a better watch. It's obvious the swatch is cheaper and looks and feels that way but they'll both do what they are supposed to do pretty much the same.


----------



## ngl (Jan 22, 2002)

Tiagra is a good working component group if set up correctly, and DA, ultegra and 105 (I am talking 10 speed component groups) can be poor working component groups if not set up correctly. I bet you would be amazed of many (average) riders could not correctly guess what group they were riding during a "blind taste test". 

Pros
1) Tiagra costs less.
Cons
1) It is heavier.
2)The shifting is not quite as crisp.
3) It (most likely) won't last as long because of cheaper materials, but, I have friends (my wife included) raking up lots of miles with it without major problems (baring adjustments).
4) It has the name "TIAGRA" written on the components...some people wouldn't be caught dead using it.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Tiagra is good enough for about 97% of the people who own road bikes. Especially since they went to 10 speed a few years ago.


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

Personally, I don't know why anyone would buy Tiagra. 105 is already so damned affordable. A 105 5800 group is very similar to Dura Ace in functionality and easy to find for less than $400. The groupset will easily last years. Tiagra has some significant gaps in functionality and is maybe $50 less. $50 amortized over the life of the components is a tiny, tiny price to pay.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Hiro11 said:


> Personally, I don't know why anyone would buy Tiagra. 105 is already so damned affordable. A 105 group is very similar to Dura Ace in functionality and easy to find for less than $400. The groupset will easily last years. *Tiagra has some significant gaps in functionality *and is maybe $50 less. $50 amortized over the life of the components is a tiny, tiny price to pay.


For example?


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Years ago I rode a Trek 1200 that according to BikePedia has the RX100 group. I think it something between a 105 and a Tiagra in quality. While I wouldn't go back to such a product it rode fine.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Jay Strongbow said:


> It's kind of like comparing at a swatch and a better watch. It's obvious the swatch is cheaper and looks and feels that way but they'll both do what they are supposed to do pretty much the same.







-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
OP, Tiagra should be fine. Its modern version is better than it was a decade ago, and that goes for all groupsets. It will do what you need it to do, albeit it may be slightly heavier and not as lightning quick as more expensive components.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

if you've never ridden anything better, Tiagra is great. I had it on my first bike and thought it was great... Eventually I upgraded that bike to Ultegra, and it was definitely better. Now I'm running DA on one bike and a mix of Ultegra/105 on another... 

I think, if you're doing 40-50 miles a week... Tiagra will suit you just fine... If you get serious enough that you're doing 125+ miles a week, riding your bike everyday, chances are, you'll appreciate the better stuff more.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

TricrossRich said:


> if you've never ridden anything better, Tiagra is great. I had it on my first bike and thought it was great... Eventually I upgraded that bike to Ultegra, and it was definitely better. Now I'm running DA on one bike and a mix of Ultegra/105 on another...
> 
> I think, if you're doing 40-50 miles a week... Tiagra will suit you just fine... If you get serious enough that you're doing 125+ miles a week, riding your bike everyday, chances are, you'll appreciate the better stuff more.


I would say the same thing about 105


----------



## Hoologan (Oct 23, 2014)

I just sold a bike with Tiagra for a bike with 105 11 sp and the difference is night and day. I could never get the Tiagra to shift confidently, even after switching out the cassette with a 105 10 sp. YMMV.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

life is too short to scrimp on things you enjoy.

not going to buy low-end bike stuff, cheap whiskey, or boring cars...


----------



## ngl (Jan 22, 2002)

TricrossRich said:


> if you've never ridden anything better, Tiagra is great. I had it on my first bike and thought it was great... Eventually I upgraded that bike to Ultegra, and it was definitely better. Now I'm running DA on one bike and a mix of Ultegra/105 on another...
> 
> I think, if you're doing 40-50 miles a week... Tiagra will suit you just fine... If you get serious enough that you're doing 125+ miles a week, riding your bike everyday, chances are, you'll appreciate the better stuff more.


But that is not what the OP is asking. You are making statements that you're not substantiating. The OP (being a beginner to average rider) specifically asked "But are Tiagra components really noticably worse when it comes to shifting performance?" The answer to that question is NO! As I said earlier; many (average) riders could not correctly guess what group they were riding during a "blind taste test". I am not for nor against 105 or tiagra.

To address an earlier post, Ribble presently lists the 4600 for $320.77 and 5800 for $410.60. For about $90 the beginner/average rider is going to get the extra (11t) cog and he will never get a (16t) cog except for the 12-25 cassette. With the Tiagra you can get a wide range of cassette options. Personally (as an average rider), I have no use for the 11t cog and I always use my 16t cog. That just me.

If a (beginner/average) person was building a bike they would likely spend the $90 to get 105. No big deal.

If a (beginner/average) person was upgrading a bike (say from 9-speed or 8-speed) it would cost them the $90 plus another $200 for a set of 11-speed low-end wheels (as most earlier wheels are not 11-speed compatible). We are now comparing $610 to install 105 vs $320 for Tiagra. For a lot of people $290 may be a bigger deal. 

If a (beginner/average) person was buying a new bike, the 5800 equipped bike will average about $300 more than the Tiagra bike. Again, tough choice if you don't have the money.

Personally, I don't see a clear cut winner here...especially with the limited cassette options for 11-speed. Again, just stating my opinion.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm a snob so I probably would only have Red, Record, or Dura Ace on my next road bike. But I bought my gf a Tiagra ten speed bike, and while setting it up and dialing it in, I was impressed with how good it was. Definitely good enough for probably 99.99% of recreational riders for sure.


----------



## Biercycle (Oct 4, 2014)

My experience based on a bunch of test riding this past summer is that the difference between 105 and Tiagra is rather small, but the difference between Sora and Tiagra is HUGE! I am going to get a bike with 105 when I buy a new one but that is because I want to have the compatibility option of upgrading parts to Ultegra.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

ngl said:


> But that is not what the OP is asking. You are making statements that you're not substantiating. The OP (being a beginner to average rider) specifically asked "But are Tiagra components really noticably worse when it comes to shifting performance?" The answer to that question is NO! As I said earlier; many (average) riders could not correctly guess what group they were riding during a "blind taste test". I am not for nor against 105 or tiagra.
> 
> To address an earlier post, Ribble presently lists the 4600 for $320.77 and 5800 for $410.60. For about $90 the beginner/average rider is going to get the extra (11t) cog and he will never get a (16t) cog except for the 12-25 cassette. With the Tiagra you can get a wide range of cassette options. Personally (as an average rider), I have no use for the 11t cog and I always use my 16t cog. That just me.
> 
> ...


What's an average rider? Did the OP say he was a beginner or average rider?


----------



## ngl (Jan 22, 2002)

Tschai said:


> What's an average rider? Did the OP say he was a beginner or average rider?


I took the time to read his earlier posts.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

milkbaby said:


> I'm a snob so I probably would only have Red, Record, or Dura Ace on my next road bike. But I bought my gf a Tiagra ten speed bike, and while setting it up and dialing it in, I was impressed with how good it was. Definitely good enough for probably 99.99% of recreational riders for sure.


I'm a value oriented snob... LOL
Force or Chorus for me.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

@OP, don't get caught up in branding/names... every year is a fresh start for each component group (for each individual component, for that matter) and it's often a shot in the dark in regards to performance/quality. I'd personally go 105 for 11speed and then I could later put a higher level shifter on if I found a good price and so desired. As for Tiagra, I would assume that this year's Tiagra is last year's 105 in 10 speed and likely a toss up (haven't specifically researched this, as I'm not particularly a SHimano fan).


----------



## Whacked (Feb 14, 2011)

I have Sora.
Funny thing, when I move the shift levers the derailleurs move switching gears.
only under med to high load will it make a noise shifting


Don't worry too much about brands, labels, or what someone else thinks, they are not riding your bike for you.

Just ride.


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

I have Tiagra and I can't say that it seems to be deficient in anyway. I have only briefly used other group sets but I can't say that they really seemed all that different. Anyway the transmission is only going to matter if the engine is any good.


----------



## ddave12000 (Aug 16, 2013)

My first road bike had Tiagra and it seemed like it worked pretty well the first couple of years, although I didn't have anything different to reference. Last year, the shifting got noticeably worse (lots of fiddling with levers to get the derailleurs in the right spots) and neither the bike shop nor I could seem to get it right. This fall I upgraded with two new bikes - a road bike with Ultegra and a CX bike with 105. Both bikes the groups are far superior to me - the shifting is crisp and spot on, the ergonomics of the shifters are much better, and there is a definite improvement in overall build quality in my opinion. 

I would say that anyone who is serious about riding would appreciate the higher end groups more than Tiagra, although Tiagra will get the job done.


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

Jay Strongbow said:


> For example?


Sheesh.
1. 10 speed vs. 11
2. Shift cables not under bar tape
3. Less stiff, non-Hollowtech crank
4. Less durable chain

etc...

To me, 5800 is easily worth the extra $50. Also, it's worth noting that Tiagra will likely be updated this year, now is not the time to buy 4600.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Hiro11 said:


> Sheesh.
> 1. 10 speed vs. 11
> 2. Shift cables not under bar tape
> 3. Less stiff, non-Hollowtech crank
> ...


in other words: after around 2000 miles not much difference (life time of chain)


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Hiro11 said:


> Also, it's worth noting that Tiagra will likely be updated this year, now is not the time to buy 4600.


Can you back this up or is it a true story you made up?


----------



## jajichan (Jul 9, 2014)

I'd definitely get the 105 (or Ultegra if possible). 

Just works better longer. At the end of the day, if you're going to start riding more and more, then the better components are definitely worth it.


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

tihsepa said:


> Can you back this up or is it a true story you made up?


I took it from here:
Shimano Tiagra groupset review - Cycling Weekly

Yes, I'm in the habit of just making **** up to annoy you.

Serious question, why are people being such jerks in this thread? Look at the way tihsepa words the question, why phrase it in such a patronizing way? Everything I've posted, I've been careful to label as my opinion. Also, I think I've made a fairly compelling argument that might actually be helpful to the OP. This is a thread about bike stuff, why are people getting so uptight? The intense nitpicking, sarcasm and smugness here is really irritating.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Tiagra might not be good if you plan to put in big miles year after year. Somebody who rides 2000 miles a year will find that Tiagra lasts quite a while. On the other hand, someone who rides 5000/7000 miles a year would do better with 105. After 20000 miles, Tiagra shifting might be getting a little sloppy.
.


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

Agreed. You did say "likely". 



Hiro11 said:


> I took it from here:
> Shimano Tiagra groupset review - Cycling Weekly
> 
> Yes, I'm in the habit of just making **** up to annoy you.
> ...


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

I for one hope that Tiagra does receive an update and also remains a 10 speed system.


----------



## motoricker (May 9, 2010)

I have had bikes with Dura Ace, Ultegra, Sora, and Tiagra components as well as Sram RED, Force, and Rival. I have also done some mix and match combinations among them.
Of course there are a lot of specifics, but generally speaking the function of all Shimano groups and components is almost indistinguishable when new and properly adjusted. They all work great. 
As you work your way up in expense, each group of components really do use slightly harder alloys for slightly better wear resistance, and the weight goes down slightly, and the cosmetic finish becomes slightly more polished. 
Most people will never really notice the difference in weight, and even the lowest components will probably become obsolete long before they actually "wear out", assuming reasonable maintenance. 
So just buy whatever you can afford, and appeals to you for whatever reason...AND RIDE IT. 
But functional difference between the finest (Dura Ace) and Tiagra is really almost imperceptible. It would mostly be placebo effect.

However, I do agree that a few dollars more, when averaged over the life of the component, becomes almost insignificant. So you might as well get something you are really excited about and proud to ride. 

For reference, I am averaging right about 8000 miles per year for the past decade.


----------



## FastWayne (May 20, 2014)

Must be this smart ass hipster generation. I get corrected by the self appointed forum police. That's when it's is on. I don't even give them sarcasm, go straight to calling them names; )


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

headloss said:


> I'm a value oriented snob... LOL
> Force or Chorus for me.


Too funny.
There really is nothing wrong with Tiagra at all. My first road bike had it and I never had any problems keeping up with people. I read on the boards that 105 and up was the way to go and to avoid Sora. I was not sure of the sport and the Tiagra bikes were much less expensive than the 105's. I sold that bike some time ago and ride Campy now. However, I have recently ridden a buddy of mine's old LeMond with Sora. I was extremely impressed. I think that others are right, it is somewhat of a "snob" thing although many of us will not admit it. It weighs more and may not hold up as well but I can't substantiate that claim. The difference between Tiagra and Ultegra as far as shifting has never wowed me. Buy whatever you can afford and don't worry about it. Chances are you will buy something else in the future anyway. Perhaps you will not even like biking and you have saved yourself some money.


----------

